# Border Crossing Problems between Canada and US?



## greyowl (Dec 6, 2011)

My wife is planning to go to the US from Canada by bus at Christmas. She has Canadian Citizenship since 1994 and Canadian Passport, but she was born in the US.

I am wondering if anyone is having problems and hassles at the land border who have Canadian Passports, but born in the US.

Thank you


----------



## pwdunn (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't heard of anything yet and would like to know. But the State Department officially requires duals to travel to the US on a US passport, and could potentially turn back anyone who tries to enter with a foreign passport. So bring enough money for the return bus fare, eh?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

PetrosResearch said:


> I haven't heard of anything yet and would like to know. But the State Department officially requires duals to travel to the US on a US passport, and could potentially turn back anyone who tries to enter with a foreign passport. So bring enough money for the return bus fare, eh?


It's true, I know a couple it happened to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

greyowl said:


> My wife is planning to go to the US from Canada by bus at Christmas. She has Canadian Citizenship since 1994 and Canadian Passport, but she was born in the US.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is having problems and hassles at the land border who have Canadian Passports, but born in the US.
> 
> Thank you


If she has a US passport, she should use it. You could consider getting an Enhanced Driver's License or an Enhanced Identity Card.

Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative


----------



## greyowl (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the information.

In October 2011, she went before the consulate to certify that she had relinquished her US citizenship when she became a Canadian citizen in 1994. She did not get any document when she saw the consulate and is awaiting a Loss of Citizenship certificate, but it takes about 6 months to get this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> It's true, I know a couple it happened to.


Is it possible to know any of the details of this? It's an issue that concerns so many of us.....


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

nobledreamer said:


> Is it possible to know any of the details of this? It's an issue that concerns so many of us.....


It seems there is inconsistency with how the consulates are handling this. I was given signed and sealed copies of my application and others haven't. I think if she downloads the forms and prints an email confirming her appointment or correspondence with the consulate, that might work in her favour. I understand there are fewer hassles driving over the border as opposed to flying. I have never been asked in either case while others have.


----------



## greyowl (Dec 6, 2011)

Baird68 said:


> It seems there is inconsistency with how the consulates are handling this. I was given signed and sealed copies of my application and others haven't. I think if she downloads the forms and prints an email confirming her appointment or correspondence with the consulate, that might work in her favour. I understand there are fewer hassles driving over the border as opposed to flying. I have never been asked in either case while others have.


Did you go to the consulate in Toronto? When did you go through the process? Do you remember the name of the person with whom you dealt?


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

greyowl said:


> Did you go to the consulate in Toronto? When did you go through the process? Do you remember the name of the person with whom you dealt?


I went to the consulate in Toronto on November 21/11. Mrs. Anderson received me and checked my forms to ensure they were filled out correctly. I waited about 20 minutes and Eric W. Parker, Vice Consul performed had me swear that I understood what I was doing. He is the one who made a copy of the forms for me to keep until I receive the CLN. He said it would be mailed to me in around 9 months.


----------



## Vangrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been hassled at the airport twice for travelling to the US on a Canadian passport (with a US birthplace). Ultimately I was let in, but it was stressful enough that I only travel on a US passport to the US now.

I was told by a US consular officer here in Vancouver that US border services "are not supposed to" let you in if you are a USC travelling on a non-US passport. This was in reference to my FIVE year old son who is born in the US but didn't have a US passport. Clearly this isn't the case, since I haven't heard to anyone being turned away. But I know a number of people like me who have certainly been questioned about it and reminded that we need to be travelling on a US passport. 

I think your wife should be fine. But I totally understand your concern.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

nobledreamer said:


> Is it possible to know any of the details of this? It's an issue that concerns so many of us.....


Family friends, both Americans but now Canadian citizens, flew from Toronto to UK on Canadian passport. After a few weeks, they flew from UK to NYC on their Canadian passports. At NYC (I don't know which airport), they were denied entry to the US as they only had the Canadian passports with them, and were promptly returned to the UK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Family friends, both Americans but now Canadian citizens, flew from Toronto to UK on Canadian passport. After a few weeks, they flew from UK to NYC on their Canadian passports. At NYC (I don't know which airport), they were denied entry to the US as they only had the Canadian passports with them, and were promptly returned to the UK.


Thanks G-Mo. That's awful...and expensive.


----------



## Ladyhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

I have an expired US passport. I intend to renew but if I have to travel before then, and get asked, I will show my expired passport so they can see I am a US citizen and they can check their database on me if they want. I did that once before. I was not asked for it, I simply said I was a dual citizen and the border agent asked for my US passport. He didn't even tell me I was supposed to use it. He let me through without a hassle. Oh yeah, except he confiscated my grapefruit. Despite the fact it came from Florida.


----------

